# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  "Thanks" button/link

## Marko

mi think Rob should add the "Thanks" button so some of us can show our appreciation for a thoughtful/helpful post...... 
the software should be already setup for it.......it would be down by the "reply" button/link

just mi two cents........wi use it a lot on another vBulletin board that mi belong to....

it's none of that plus or minus stuff wi had on the old board for years.......now that was some pretty crazy stuff......lol

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Island Girl

I love that idea Marko! A "Thanks" button- Thanks for the idea; hope it is do-able. IRIE! *IG

----------

